# The Roman catholic mass is both a blasphemy and an abomination



## dudley

The Roman catholic mass is both a blasphemy and an abomination. I believe once one is born again, the Holy Spirit will show a person what the Catholic church really is about, and that the Mass is total blasphemy against Jesus. When I was born again, I wanted to throw up, when I realized what the Mass was truly about, and that it had a false "Christian" veneer to basically what is a "mass" ritual set up to dishonor God. Think about why "Jesus" is presented "dead" on Catholic crucifixes all over the world, with his head slouched over. There is a reason for that. 
When someone comes to know the real Jesus Christ, there is no excusing or loving the false Mass and it's communion wafer idol. Most in the pews think they are following "god" and do not realize what is happening. I did not either, as a Catholic, I had been trained from childhood on, to see the Mass as "holy" and as "god's will" and to believe the Eucharist wafer was really "Jesus'" body and blood and that only a fully and properly ordained Catholic priest had the power to turn the wafer into 'god". 
Here is one thing that may surprise you. During the Catholic Mass, The priest has to say the FORMULA and not miss ONE WORD, to get the wafer to "confect" supposely change into "Jesus": THIS IS is the same as spellcraft, miss one word, and the spell fails. Witches and others who do "magic" know that "getting the words exact" is part of the deal. Does that surprise you that if the priest gets one word WRONG, the wafer does not "presto chango"? It is some serious stuff to think about if you ponder it long.
20. Defects on the part of the form may arise if anything is missing from the complete wording required for the act of consecrating. Now the words of the Consecration, which are the form of this Sacrament, are: Hoc est enim Corpus meum, and Hic est enim Calix Sanguinis mei, novi et aeterni testamenti: mysterium fidei: qui pro vobis et pro multis effundetur in remissionem peccatorum. If the priest were to shorten or change the form of the consecration of the Body and the Blood, so that in the change of wording the words did not mean the same thing, he would not be achieving a valid Sacrament---DE DEFECTIBUS: Papal Bull by Pope Pius V 
Since this is a Trad Catholic link above, I'll give a more modern one from EWTN:
Valid Mass again
Question from on 10-03-2005: 
At mass this very old priest says "for many" instead of "for all" since really the most accurate translation of the Latin is "for many" than its vaild but so is "for all" because it is apporved translation. If any priest where to follow the accurate translation of the Latin completly I don't see how it could be invalid. The difference isnt that great, the words are mostly synomous. This is my humble thought. What do you think? 
Answer by Rev. Mark J. Gantley, JCL on 10-06-2005: 
Changing the words of institution (the "form") invalidates the consecration.
Keep in mind that the Catholic Mass is taught as a SACRIFICE. They basically are teaching that a sacrifice contrary to Hebrews 10, is being conducted on their Catholic altars. Think of the blasphemy alone here when Hebrews tells us the true sacrifice of Jesus Christ was finished once for all:

Hebrews 10:10

By the which will we are sanctified through the offering of the body of Jesus Christ once for all.

Rev 17:4 And the woman was arrayed in purple and scarlet colour, and decked with gold and precious stones and pearls, having a golden cup in her hand full of abominations and filthiness of her fornication:
Witches also use CHALICES {usually of a precious metal or ceramic too} on their altars. If you build an altar and are a witch, "The Chalice" is an integral part of it.. Even other false religions use the Chalice as both a symbol and ritual item. The symbol for the Unitarian Universalist church is the Chalice and has a center spot in every Unitarian church, they light a candle in the middle of theirs. [Jesus drank out of a cup, not some fancy GOLDEN chalice with a hand-tooled ornamentation]

Mat 26:27 And he took the cup, and gave thanks, and gave [it] to them, saying, Drink ye all of it;

Nothing about it being golden:
Golden cups are warned about more then once in the Bible...

Jer 51:7 Babylon [hath been] a golden cup in the LORD'S hand, that made all the earth drunken: the nations have drunken of her wine; therefore the nations are mad.

The Catholic church even has endless rituals to "consecrate" their golden chalices. See here

Then, removing the mitre, he says the following over the chalice and paten (chalices and patens):
C: The Lord be with you. 
All: May He also be with you.
Let us pray.
Almighty everlasting God, we beg you to impart to our hands the virtue of your blessing, so that by our blessing this vessel and paten (these vessels and patens) may be hallowed and become, by the grace of the Holy Spirit, a new sepulchre for the body and blood of our Lord Jesus Christ; through Christ our Lord.
Think of that one, where they say a new sepulchre [TOMB] and the inherent BLASPHEMY.

As I said Chalices too, often of precious metals are used in witchcraft upon an altar.

Did you know that in Catholicism as well as many other liturgical churches such as Lutheran ones, left over "blessed wine", is not poured down the sink, but poured into a special drain, that goes into the earth?

It is called a piscina and sacarium

A piscina is a shallow basin placed near the altar of a church, used for washing the communion vessels. The sacrarium is the drain itself, it goes directly into the ground.
Sacrarium – The left sink in the sacristy into which water from the cleansing of sacred vessels is poured. It does not drain into the sewer but directly into the ground.

Even the items used for Communion will be washed in these special sinks to make sure the Eucharist crumbs or wine end up going into the ground instead of plumbing pipes.
Spells can be spoken in English in witchcraft, but the most strong spells are known to be in LATIN, even modern witches use Latin on and off for spellcraft. Well we know that the Mass used to all be said in Latin and they are going back to it today.
Why is there a correlation between the language used for the Catholic Mass for centuries [prior to Vatican 2] and the favored language among witches? Even in the Harry Potter movies they had Harry casting the spells in Latin.

Here is another thing, every Catholic altar table has to have a RELIC [or basically the part of a dead person installed into it, to be valid. Any true Christian assembly does not need an altar knowing that there are no more sacrifices, because Jesus Christ's perfect one is finished, Hebrews 10:11. Now Catholic priests can use other tables, under special clauses such as ones during war, etc, but every Catholic altar you see in churches has a RELIC installed into. Did you know that the RCC teaches that one of THOSE RELICS--DEAD BODY PARTS...has to be PRESENT for the MASS to be VALID?

Some ex-Catholics like myself are old enough to remember when they rang bells at Mass, today it is optional and depends on the locale, but it is still done in many of the churches. The timing of the bell ringing is important as the bells were run at the time, they believed the "wafer became god" or became transubstantiated. Think about that.

"The Holy See has maintained the practice of ringing the bell at the consecration in St. Peter's Basilica, although it has an excellent sound system. I also had the experience of a parish that restored the use of the signal bell after many years without it. Not only were there no complaints but the general reaction was very positive from all age groups. ZE05082321"


The Catholic Mass has nothing to do with Christianity and is an abomination. Here I have only lightly touched on some of it's pagan/witchcraft aspects. There are more. The whole ritual is Satanic in nature. The Catholic Mass breaks Hebrews 6:6 and seeks to dishonor Jesus by 're-representing" [repeating] sacrifices on their altars. It is full of satanic witchcraft and paganism to honor it's false "Jesus" and idol, The Eucharist. This is the religion, that Chuck Smith sees as "Christian", where Mr. Jim Bob Duggar has no problem joining with for politics, and the head of the pack that is forming the one world religion.

If you are Catholic and reading this, I once was Catholic, and know it can be difficult to find out the truth. Turn to the true Jesus Christ and leave the false Eucharist and Mass behind.


----------



## newcreature

Dudley, thanks for sharing. I have heard bits and pieces about the Catholic mass before, but never in such detail and comparison to witchcraft.


----------



## Rich Koster

I will not partake of any RC mass, even at gunpoint. I also heard horror stories from former altar boys who were beaten for asking questions.


----------

